
An Interactive Periodic Table - jaybol
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=chemistry-the-elements-revealed-interactive-periodic-table
======
vog
I would have upvoted this if the title wasn't such a misleading link bait. The
title "Interactive Periodic Table" is totally misplaced here.

This website is as "interactive" as a tool tip. You click on an element and a
small box show some very limited additional information. You click on
"Halogens" and everything except the halogens becomes darker. That's all there
is to it.

Chemistry is such a great topic with so many opportunities for an interactive,
playful website, but this one doesn't make any use of it.

